# Deseret Peak Indoor 3D



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

Anyone have any info on this shoot coming up on Jan. 17 & 18? Is it open to the public?


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

I have a flier in a pdf file I've been trying to figure out how to down load on here. Any help would be appreciated. Yes, it is open to the public.


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

Stansbury Oquirrh Bowmens 8th Annual Deseret Peak 3D INDOOR SHOOT

Jan. 17th 9:00am- 5:00 pm
Jan. 18th 9:00am- 3:00 pm
at the 
Deseret Peak Complex Indoor Arena
2930 HWY 112 (between Tooele & Grantsville)
From SLC take exit 99 off I-80 Follow the signs to Deseret Peak Complex

"Redding Scoring" with Aiming Dots, and Marked Distances
Bowhunter & Freestyle Money Shoot $75 Entry 75% payback
Non-Competitive Shoot with Prizes $20 Entry
Top Men & Women Shooters Cash Prize
New this year Money Shooters only need to shoot once
(Money Shooters MUST shoot with other money shooters)
(Sat 10:00am or 2:00pm or, Sun 9;00am or 1:00 pm)

TEAM SHOOT with 100% Payback (Blind Draw) $10

For overnight lodging call: Jay: 435 884-3410 Wayne: 435 840-3607
Bryan: 435 882-6795 Cory: 435 884-3315

This shoot made possible by Sponsors:
PICK'S ROLLOFF CONTAINERS: HOYT ARCHERY PRODUCTS: EASTON: STEADMANS RECREATION: WARRior DROP RESTS: NECAISE & SONS: SPORTSMANS WAREHOUSE: JAKE'S ARCHERY: QUALITY AUTO GROUP: RINEHART 3D TARGETS: CARTER ENTERPRISES: 4WHEEL PARTS: ENERGY SOLUTIONS: UTAH ARCHERY CENTER:

and STANSBURY OQUIRRH BOWMEN


i tried to type it exactly as it was on the flyer


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Thanks John!


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

no problem...I can't figure out how to insert those stupid PDF either...


----------



## bowhunter301 (Sep 11, 2007)

is the complex out by the race track and motocross track?


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks for the head up! How much do they charge for kids to shoot??


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

bowhunter301 said:


> is the complex out by the race track and motocross track?


Correct....it is right next to the race track.


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

bowhunter301 said:


> is the complex out by the race track and motocross track?


Correct....it is right next to the race track.


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

Silent....I believe kids are free or a very small fee. Its gonna be a great time. Watch for an elevated shot.


----------



## bowhunter301 (Sep 11, 2007)

looks like im going to make it out there sunday sure hope to see some of you guys out there


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

Last year they absolutely insisted that shooters go through the course in groups of 3-5 shooters even though I was only shooting for fun and there were plenty of open spots in the line. So I'd like to avoid the 45 minutes that it took me to round up shooting partners. I'm planning to go Sunday and if anybody needs a partner, shoot me a PM so we can meet up.

Thanks!


----------



## bowhunter301 (Sep 11, 2007)

Finn me and one of my friends are going out sunday if you need a few partners


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

bump


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

John, wouldn't it save some typing if you just referred to the Stansbury Oquirrh Bowmen by their commonly known acronym? :mrgreen:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> John, wouldn't it save some typing if you just referred to the Stansbury Oquirrh Bowmen by their commonly known acronym? :mrgreen:


STOB. :? :wink:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

:mrgreen:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

http://www.stobarchers.com/

Read for yourself. 8)


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

Sure it would save time...but, I'm a glutton for wasted time


----------



## bowhunter301 (Sep 11, 2007)

went out today it was a fun shoot, i shot a 378 :x


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

bowhunter301 said:


> went out today it was a fun shoot, i shot a 378 :x


Sorry I missed you. I ran the lines yesterday, but stayed home today.


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

shot a 517


----------



## littlebuck (Mar 16, 2008)

I shot 520. I felt like I was at a utah game, all red shirts.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Hoyt did have a lot of shooters flinging carbon for sure.


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

It was a great shoot as always. It was good to see you again pro and you even did pretty good watching the line :lol: . I had a pretty good day and ended with a 522 so I was pleased. If I could have hit the 20 yard shoots it would have been a super day. :roll:


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Went out yesterday. As a first time noob I had a great time. Well organized and friendly atmosphere. Thanks for the effort of putting it on. 449 felt pretty good.


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

Good shoot, UBA!

I spent more time sitting around chewing the fat than I did shooting, but that just means there were a lot of good folks out.


----------



## littlebuck (Mar 16, 2008)

http://www.stobarchers.com/scores/2009_Open.mht


----------

